# Usg ezysand vs hamilton pro patch



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys in aus usg sheetrock merged with boral to form usg boral they are now importing usg sheetrock ezy sand 5 min and 20 base coat now for my question why is usg sheetrock brand being charged at $28 aud and hamiltons same product is $18 a bag is the usg a much superior product or what would love feedback on which is better


----------

